# what to do in uncertain times



## rrawhide (Jul 13, 2009)

Since this recession I've often been asked, 'What do you do now that work is so unpredictable'?Well.( I say)I’m fortunate to have a chemical engineering background, and one of the things I enjoy most is turning beer, wine, tequila, and margaritas into urine.

And I'm pretty damn good at it, too!!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 14, 2009)

Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Scott (Jul 14, 2009)

Are ya hiring?


----------



## grapeman (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh come on now, if you were any good at chemical engineering you could turn urine into beer, wine, margaritas and tequilla.


----------



## hartm (Jul 14, 2009)

I have yet to implement a urine recycling program, but I think I'm pretty skilled in the chemical engineering you mentioned. If you did perfect the recycling program it would make your process "greener" which is always a good thing.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks like we are all in the same boat and will be looking for the same job so you better inquire now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wine-O (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll with you folksas long as there isn't a required Urine Test.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 14, 2009)

When you join this forum "urine" a very select group of winemakers and drinkers.


----------



## Wine-O (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Goodfella (Jul 14, 2009)

Not bad.....


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 14, 2009)

As Waldo would say:
Bawahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## IQwine (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## rrussell (Jul 15, 2009)

anybody make a pee no gris lately?


----------



## admiral (Jul 15, 2009)

rrawhide, this might interest you: 


Urine-powered cars, homes and personal electronic devices could be available in six months with new technology developed by scientists from Ohio University. 

Using a nickel-based electrode, the scientists can create large amounts of cheap hydrogen from urine that could be burned or used in fuel cells. "One cow can provide enough energy to supply hot water for 19 houses," said Gerardine Botte, a professor at Ohio University developing the technology. "Soldiers in the field could carry their own fuel." 

Pee power is based on hydrogen, the most common element in the universe but one that has resisted efforts to produce, store, transport and use economically. 

Storing pure hydrogen gas requires high pressure and low temperature. New nanomaterials with high surface areas can adsorb hydrogen, but have yet to be produced on a commercial scale. 

Chemically binding hydrogen to other elements, like oxygen to create water, makes it easier to store and transport, but releasing the hydrogen when it's needed usually requires financially prohibitive amounts of electricity. 

By attaching hydrogen to another element, nitrogen, Botte and her colleagues realized that they can store hydrogen without the exotic environmental conditions, and then release it with less electricity, 0.037 Volts instead of the 1.23 Volts needed for water. 

One molecule of urea, a major component of urine, contains four atoms of hydrogen bonded to two atoms of nitrogen. Stick a special nickel electrode into a pool of urine, apply an electrical current, and hydrogen gas is released. 

Botte's current prototype measures 3x3x1 inch and can produce up to 500 milliwatts of power. However, Botte and her colleagues are actively trying to commercialize several larger versions of the technology. 

A fuel cell, urine-powered vehicle could theoretically travel 90 miles per gallon. A refrigerator-sized unit could produce one kilowatt of energy for about $5,000, although this price is a rough estimate, says Botte. 

"The waste products from say a chicken farm could be used to produce the energy needed to run the farm," said John Stickney, a chemist and professor at the University of Georgia. 

For livestock farmers who are required by law to pool their animals' waste, large scale prototypes could turn that urine into power within six months. 

Smaller versions likely won't be available until after that, so the average consumer probably shouldn't start saving their pee just yet. 

"It is not a solution for all our cars," said Stickney, "but it is the kind of process which will find many applications and will make for a greener world." 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31805166/ns/technology_and_science-innovation/


----------



## Wine-O (Jul 15, 2009)

This topic is really going into the toilet...


----------



## admiral (Jul 16, 2009)

Didn't have far to go.


----------



## boozinsusan (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jan 23, 2010)

Admiral,
I missed this post earlier but am sure glad I found it. Looks like there is hope for increasing my range



.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 25, 2010)

CAN ONE GET ON THE GROUND FLOOR OF THIS OPERATION


----------



## admiral (Jan 25, 2010)

Jack, I'm not sure we want to know what "range" you are seeking to increase.


----------



## Guapo (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm catching skeeters and squeezing the pee out of them. Kinda slow going, eh


----------

